# Quest der N8elfen



## Irjana (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

da es mir zu langweilig geworde ist, stupfes ogogo auf 85 zu leveln, hab ich mir etwas neues einfallen lassen. Mit meiner Nachtelfen Jägerin wollet ich haubtsächlich Quest machen die mit der Geschichte der Nachtelfen zu tun haben.
Die Nachtelfen hab ich mir auch aus diesem Grund ausgesucht weil es mit abstand das ältest Volk der Wacraft geschichte ist. Eine Jägerin zum einen deshalb, weil bei Nachtelfen die Käpfer bevorzugt weiblich sind, zum anderen weil es sich mit dem Jäger auch gut solo Leveln soll. Ich besuch zwar regelmäsig Dungends oder geh gerne mit eine Gruppe Questen, aber es wird wohl nicht ausbleiben offt zu solon.
Die eigenliche Frage, kennt jemand einen guid der gut die Nachtelfen stationen in WoW beschreibt?

Denke das es im RP  Forum gut aufgehoben ist, weil es ja schon ein Stück RP ist 

lg


----------



## qqqqq942 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ein kleines bisschen oT: Ich hab einen Nachtelf-Dudu und finde, dass Druiden mindestens genauso gut zu Nachtelfen passen.

Die Geschichte hat mich auch schon immer interessiert.

...zu den Geschichtsqsts: Ich hatte (vor DW) mal eine Q in Darnassus (angenommen), in der es um eine Schildwache ging (... ich will mal nichts Spoilern).
Damit kam man durch die halbe (Alte-) Welt - Nachtelfen-(Spuren) gibts schließlich fast überall - und man hat viel über die Geschichte erfahren.

Ich weiß allerdings werder, ob es die Q noch gibt, noch wie sie heißt :-(


----------



## Shelung (27. Oktober 2011)

Falsch Trolle waren schon lange vor den Elfen  auf Azeroth^^


Tauren weis ich nicht genau auf jedenfall ähnlich.


Ansonsten sind bestimmt ein paar npc Völker auch recht alt.


Trolle waren schon vor den Titanen da. Man geht davon aus das Elfen ein Abzweigung der Trolle sind.  NEIN das heißt nicht Elfen = veränderte Trolle sondern ein Uhrvolk von dem sich zwei spezies entwickelt hat.

vielleicht der Magie Einfluss des späteren Sonnenbrunnens. 



Auf jeden fall Trolle vor Elfen 




P.s. Bei den Nachtelfen sind deswegen die Kämpfer weiblich weil lange zeit die Männer alle im smaragdgrünen Traum herum irrten als sie den druiden krahm lernten.


----------



## Leang (27. Oktober 2011)

zu der qs die qqqqq942 erwähnte. die gibt es leider nicht mehr aber ich kann dir was empfehlen, geh mal auf www.wowszene.de und such da bei den downloads nach dem hörspiel grayson tails. glaub in folge 4 o. 5 wird die qs sehr schön erzählt im zusammen zu den worgen. ansonsten wüsst ich jetzt nicht wo es noch so eine geschichtsträchtige qs-reihe über die nachtelfen gibt.

mfg,

Leang


----------



## Irjana (28. Oktober 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten. Werd mich dann mal weiter im Netz umschauen.
Ja, die Geschichte der Elfen interessiert ich am meisten von allen bei WoW. Hatte dort mal was shcönes auf einer alten WoW Seite gefunden - die gibst übrigends noch nur mal danach googlen.


----------

